# A tap/die deal?



## Joe S. (Dec 31, 2012)

Saw this on amazon, Neiko 40-Piece Titanium Coated Tap & Hexagon Die Set - Metric - Amazon.com, and it looks like a deal. Does it look like a decent quality set or not? I don't really know what to look for, but I think I would use a lot of these sizes. Does it look good, or do I look for better quality? Thanks in advance for any thoughts!


----------



## frank123 (Dec 31, 2012)

Be sure it contains the sizes you want if you intend it for pen making.

Most of them just contain only the common industrial sizes.


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 31, 2012)

I read a couple of the reviews...quality isn't there. Also the finish on the tool is critical for the level of detail needed for pen threads. I'm no expert, but keep looking.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Dec 31, 2012)

It says alloy steel which means carbon steel. You want HSS for cutting threads.


----------



## anthonyd (Dec 31, 2012)

Hex dies are made for cleaning up threads not making them. I would buy the round adjustable kind in the sizes required for pen making a few at a time and as you need them.

Tony


----------



## Joe S. (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks! I'll keep looking. This is what I really like about this site, I don't have to spend money to find that out!


----------

